# inputproto-2.0 Vs. libXi-1.2.99

## Xywa

Jak w temacie. Co zostawić a co usunąć? Jako że blokują mi one emerge -uDN world.

```
[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 ("<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99" is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-2.0)      

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/inputproto-2.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/inputproto-1.5 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1', 'nomerge')

    x11-proto/inputproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libX11-1.3.2', 'merge')          

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXi required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.17', 'merge')

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Wywal oba, zmerguje sie jako dep to co potrzeba.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wywal oba, zmerguje sie jako dep to co potrzeba.

 

Ciągle to samo (wywaliłem oba), jeszcze na dodatek podczas wywalania libXi, omsknął mi się paluszek i wykasowałem libX11 (zamiast libXi). Teraz nie moge zainstalować z powrotem libX11 bo mam błedy w biblotekach, a jak robię revdep-rebuild to mam ten bład na co początku - blokujące się nawzajem pakiety  :Sad: 

i co teraz? 

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 ("<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99" is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-2.0)                 
> 
> [blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2 ("<x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2" is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.14)       
> 
>  * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be
> ...

 

----------

## soban_

Ja bym wywalil

```
[blocks B ] <x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 ("<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99" is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-2.0) 

[blocks B ] <x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2 ("<x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2" is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.14)
```

Nastepnie zainstalowalbym wymagane pakiety recznie i world dokonczyl. Dla pewnosci jeszcze wykonalbym depclean i revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Xywa

...sek w tym ze nie moglem uruchomic ani --depclean ani revdep-rebuild. Wywalielm za package.keywords wszystkie (oprocz sterownikow) niestabilne pakiety ~amd64 i kompiluje Xy od nowa (wczesniej nie mogle). Coz beda stare, ale chociaz beda. Dam znac po kompilacji co i jak...

----------

## soban_

W takich sytulacjach ciesze sie ze staram sie zawsze przed upgrade world zrobic backup systemu. Hmmm ja calkowicie jade na ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" czasami oczywiscie sa problemy tak jak dzisiaj np mialem z opengl (nie trybil mi compiz po zmianie kernela 2.6.31-r4 na r5 i 190.42-r2 na r3) - ale po krotkiej walce z paczkami znowu dziala.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> ...sek w tym ze nie moglem uruchomic ani --depclean ani revdep-rebuild. Wywalielm za package.keywords wszystkie (oprocz sterownikow) niestabilne pakiety ~amd64 i kompiluje Xy od nowa (wczesniej nie mogle). Coz beda stare, ale chociaz beda. Dam znac po kompilacji co i jak...

 

dodaj --tree do emerge i daj mi caly output, wydaje mi sie, ze dam rade to rozkminic.

----------

## Xywa

Slash, już po ptokach bo przeszedłem na stabilne Xy...

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  Hmmm ja calkowicie jade na ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" czasami oczywiscie sa problemy tak jak dzisiaj np mialem z opengl (nie trybil mi compiz po zmianie kernela 2.6.31-r4 na r5 i 190.42-r2 na r3) - ale po krotkiej walce z paczkami znowu dziala.

 .

No właśnie! Jest jakaś dyskusją na ten temat? amd64 Vs. ~amd64?

Jest kilka rzeczy (mimo iż używam amd64), które lepiej działają pod ~amd64. Nie chce mi sie co chwile dopisywać kolejnych pakietów do package.keywords. Czy uważacie że warto przejść całkowicie na ~amd64? System pod desktop, biuro, multimedia. Czekam  na waszę opinie.

----------

## soban_

Zaloz nowy temat do tego, ja polecam ~amd64 - uzywalem tez x86 i ~x86 - tutaj bym wybral x86. Jade na ~amd64 od pol roku i jeszcze o dziwo nigdy nie mialem problemow z kompilacja tak zebym musial googlowac - w przeciwienstwie do ~x86. Wypowiem sie wiecej w nowym temacie, tak wiec [solved]?  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

Bo się panowie zabieracie od d.... strony. Portage to nie jest żadna baba w czasie okresu (przepraszam kobiety) która kaprysi i marudzi bez powodu. Wszystko ma swój logiczny sens.

Xywa, wiesz w czym był Twój problem? Prawdopodobnie nie odmaskowałeś wszystkich pakietów ~arch dla x-ów i dlatego CI się pluło. Część chciała ciągnąć stare depsy, część nowe i one się kłóciły. Odmaskowałeś libXi-1.3? Nic o tym w poście nie napisałeś. A ta linijka wskazuje że jednak nie

```
>=x11-proto/inputproto-1.5 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1', 'nomerge')
```

 i dlatego stare libXi blokowało Ci update co się kłóciło z tym co innymi. koledzy CI niestety źle podpowiedzieli i kazali wywalać złe pakiety. Cóż, bywa.

Kolejna rzecz, to dobrze poznać menadżer pakietów. Portage już dawno nie użuwam bo na paludisa się przerzuciłem, ale kilka wskazówek mogę udzielić (w szczególności dla paludisa). Może komuś oszczędzi to problemów w przeszłości. Często zdarza się, że zmieniają się depsy dla pakietu, ale zmiany polegają na podmianie ebuilda bez zmiany numeru rewizji gentoowskiej, czyli znanego nam -rx na końcu. Jako przykład podam np. niedawne zmiany dla nvidia-drivers, które miało w depsach "<mesa-7.6" a teraz ma "<mesa-7.6.99". Niby niewiele ale pozwala to na zainstalowanie nowszej wersji. Niby fajnie ale... paludis traktuje to inaczej. Dla niego ważne jest, jakie były depsy w chwili instalowania pakietu, bo zapisuje sobie to w bazie danych. Zatem moje nvidia-drivers dalej blokowało mi nową mesę, ale już xorg-server który aktualizowałem do wersji 1.7.1 chciał ciągnąć nową mesę i się wszystko blokowało. Wystarczy trochę elementarnej wiedzy (Panowie, jak już pracujecie z Gentoo to postarajcie się go poznać), popatrzyć w ebuilda, zobaczyć, że rzeczywiście zmieniły się depsy (powinno was tknąć np. to, że to co pokazuje ebuild różni się od tego co chce paludis), przekompilować nvidia-drivers i voila, wszystko działa! I nie trzeba na forum pisać! I niestworzonych historii o tym jaki to ~arch jest zły.

Portage, o ile pamiętam, sprawdza bieżące zależności, czyli zagląda do świeżych ebuildów, i na podstawie tego jest na bieżąco. Więc gdzie szukać ratunku? Wszystko macie podane na tacy! Przykład:

```
[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 ("<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99" is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-2.0)
```

Głowy pewnie nie stracę, jeśli powiem, że nie odmaskowałeś libXi-1.3, a jeśli odmaskowałeś to np... nie, nie możliwe. Na pewno nie odmaskowałeś.

W portage nie ma nic nic magicznego, więc cudów nie robi i nie rozwiążę wszystkich problemów. Na tacy też nie jest podane bezpośrednio ale za to podane są *wszystkie* wskazówki, jakie potrzeba do rozwiązania pomysłów. tylko trzeba myśleć.

Xywa, siedzisz na forum dłużej niż ja, więc pewnie Gentoo też używasz dłużej. Ale na podstawie pierdół jakie tu czasami opisujesz, to śmiem twierdzić, że nadal siedzisz w przedszkolu jeśli chodzi o jego obsługę. Mnie by było wstyd.

----------

## soban_

Spokojnie dziadu - i dzieki za wyczeprujace wyjasnienie. Ja nie mowie ze ~arch(x86) jest zly, po prostu uwazam ze czasami trzeba googlowac jak cos sie wysypie podczas kompilacji. Tutaj podkreslilem ze chodzi mi tylko i wylacznie o bezproblemowy upgrade systemu, czy zainstalowanie danej paczki. To moje osobiste spostrzezenie, a nie mowie ze np ~x86 jest zly, po prostu musialem wiecej walczyc z zaleznosciami lub bledami podczas kompilacji na nim niz na ~amd64.

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Xywa, siedzisz na forum dłużej niż ja, więc pewnie Gentoo też używasz dłużej. Ale na podstawie pierdół jakie tu czasami opisujesz, to śmiem twierdzić, że nadal siedzisz w przedszkolu jeśli chodzi o jego obsługę. Mnie by było wstyd.

 

Widzisz, bo ja jestem zwykłym userem i używam Gentoo do pracy. Niestety nie ma czasy żeby się wgłębiać w tajniki systemu, bo koncetruje się głównie na wykorzystaniu go jako narzędzia, i o ile nie mam z nim problemów, to raczej się nie wczytuję w lektury systemowe. Zresztą dużo rzeczy co jakiś czas się zmienia i nie jestem na bieążąco. To tak jakby powiedzieć grafikowi co używa Maca przez 10 lat, że nie dziwne że nie zna komend Unixa, skoro Mac na nixie stoi...

----------

## dziadu

Ale w tym przypadku nie powinno być żadnych problemów. Jeśli były problemy to tylko z błędów użytkownika a nie systemu. Owszem, czasem są takie zmiany w systemie, które wynikają ze zmiany pewnych komponentów w systemie (np słynne kiedyś przejście na nowe e2fsprogs(-lib) o którym zresztą było setki razy i ciągle jakiś rodzynek musi się znaleźć co sobie poradzić nie umie), ale wtedy te problemy dotykają zarówno arch jak i ~arch.

----------

## soban_

Przyklad ktory podales jest akurat banalny - od razu jak go zobaczylem to wiedzialem jak go rozwiazac, ja wieksze jazdy mialem z kompilacja compiza (fusion-icon) tutaj z flaga chociazby kde. Dlugo ciagnalem architekture ~x86 i moze to moja glupota bo od groma paczek instalowalem - lubie testowac (jednak to samo robie na ~amd64), w kazdym badz razie na ~amd64 nie mam takich problemow. Nie wiem czy to moje doswiadczenie sie zwiekszylo, a i pamietam ze razem z Tytanickiem mialem kiedys taki problem ze po upgradzie paczki system nie wstawal i trzeba bylo paczke zamaskowac (nie mowiac juz o przywroceniu backupu) - nazwy paczki juz nie pamietam bo to bylo z 8 miesiecy temu. Na ~amd64 nigdy mi sie jeszcze to nie zdarzylo.

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Ale w tym przypadku nie powinno być żadnych problemów. Jeśli były problemy to tylko z błędów użytkownika a nie systemu. Owszem, czasem są takie zmiany w systemie, które wynikają ze zmiany pewnych komponentów w systemie (np słynne kiedyś przejście na nowe e2fsprogs(-lib) o którym zresztą było setki razy i ciągle jakiś rodzynek musi się znaleźć co sobie poradzić nie umie), ale wtedy te problemy dotykają zarówno arch jak i ~arch.

 

Taj jak wsponiałem wcześniej, zazwyczaj używałem amd64 pod desktop bez potrzeby grzebania w systemie. Gdy kupiłem nowego laptopa rok temu miałem ogromne problemy z grafika, okazało się (thx. Slash), że trzeba pomogły ~nvidi i ~Xów w package.keywords (choć jako laik byłem przeciwny w mieszaniu pakietów). Potem był spokój. A potem co jakiś czas (zazwyczaj podczas emerge -uDN world) musiałem dodać jakiś pakiet jako ~amd64 żeby system mógł się zupgrejdować. Ale była to mozolna robota (czasmi kilkanaście pakietów). W końcu system tak był namieszany że skończyło się jak skończyło. O ile rok temu laptop nie działą na stabilnych sterownikach i Xach, o tyle teraz działa. Używam parę pakietów biurówych w wersji na ~amd64 i na tyle byla moja wiedza.

----------

## soban_

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *dziadu wrote:*   Ale w tym przypadku nie powinno być żadnych problemów. Jeśli były problemy to tylko z błędów użytkownika a nie systemu. Owszem, czasem są takie zmiany w systemie, które wynikają ze zmiany pewnych komponentów w systemie (np słynne kiedyś przejście na nowe e2fsprogs(-lib) o którym zresztą było setki razy i ciągle jakiś rodzynek musi się znaleźć co sobie poradzić nie umie), ale wtedy te problemy dotykają zarówno arch jak i ~arch. 
> 
> Taj jak wsponiałem wcześniej, zazwyczaj używałem amd64 pod desktop bez potrzeby grzebania w systemie. Gdy kupiłem nowego laptopa rok temu miałem ogromne problemy z grafika, okazało się (thx. Slash), że trzeba pomogły ~nvidi i ~Xów w package.keywords (choć jako laik byłem przeciwny w mieszaniu pakietów). Potem był spokój. A potem co jakiś czas (zazwyczaj podczas emerge -uDN world) musiałem dodać jakiś pakiet jako ~amd64 żeby system mógł się zupgrejdować. Ale była to mozolna robota (czasmi kilkanaście pakietów). W końcu system tak był namieszany że skończyło się jak skończyło. O ile rok temu laptop nie działą na stabilnych sterownikach i Xach, o tyle teraz działa. Używam parę pakietów biurówych w wersji na ~amd64 i na tyle byla moja wiedza.

 

Dokladnie tak samo robilem kiedys na x86, az robil sie taki syf w systemie ze nie dalo sie tego ogarnac (tutaj duzo uzywalem paczki autounmask) chociazby cale kde-4.1 jak wyszlo to odmaskowalem. W koncu calkowicie zrezygnowalem z odmaskowywania pakietow i przeszedlem na ~x86. Jednak tak jak opisalem wyzej, mialem problemy z ~x86, dopiero na ~amd64 sie odnalazlem i jestem zadowolony.

----------

## Xywa

Mam kolejne pytanko powiązane chyba z tym tytułowm. Po downgrade X-ów i paru zależnych pakietów z ~amd64 na amd64 w package.keywords przestał działać mi np. dzwięk  czy wskaźnik baterii w kde (zobacz zdjecie poniżej):

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/9968/snapshot4v.jpg

Jakieś sugestie?

----------

## dziadu

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 i jazda. Może jakieś biblioteki są w złych wersjach. Szczególnie zmiany w interfejsie dostarczanym przez inputproto i inne -proto moga mieć znaczenie.

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

revdep-rebuild robiłem kilka razy, bez efektu. Pewno coś z tymi protonami jest nie tak...

----------

## dziadu

Sprawdź ustawienia powerdevil-a w systemsettings. Jeśli są jakieś problemy to on je raportuje. przejrzyj logi kdm-a (/var/log/kdm.log). Może tam coś znajdziesz.

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Sprawdź ustawienia powerdevil-a w systemsettings. Jeśli są jakieś problemy to on je raportuje. przejrzyj logi kdm-a (/var/log/kdm.log). Może tam coś znajdziesz.

 

Dziwne - jak wejde w System Settings >> Power Managament >> Capabilities to mam: Number of CPU:0 Number of Baterries:0

----------

## soban_

Jak kiedys na lapku uzywalem kde, to zazwyczaj korzystal z sys-power/kpowersave - ma sporo fajnych opcji. A co dokladniej jest z tym dzwiekiem nie tak? Sprawdz alsamixer?

----------

## dziadu

Restartowałeś system?

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Restartowałeś system?

 

Tak. Teraz myślę o... całkowitym 100% przejściu na ~amd64.

-------------------SKLEJONE-------------------

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *dziadu wrote:*   Restartowałeś system? 
> 
> Tak. Teraz myślę o... całkowitym 100% przejściu na ~amd64.

 

No chyba że coś namieszałem w etc-update. Zazwyczaj gdy coś się zmieni wybieram -3, i robię yes, yes, yes...

By Poe

2 posty pod rząd. sklejone. pilnować się na przyszłość. 

----------

## soban_

Ja zazwyczaj robie -5 w etc-update.

----------

## dziadu

Ja tam wole wiedzieć co się w systemie dzieje. Jak widać nie wszyscy. No to jeśli nie potrafisz powiedzieć co zmieniłeś, to chyba nie ma sensu zajmować się tym przypadkiem. Powodzenia w ponownej konfiguracji.

Następny proszę...

PS W ogóle, to Panowie, macie spaczone spojrzenie na Gentoo-świat. W czym ~amd64 ma być lepszy od ~x86. W zdecydowanej większości są to te same pakiety.

----------

## soban_

Ad PS: Zapewne mnie masz na mysli  :Razz:  wiem ze sa w wiekszosci przypadkow te same, tylko podkreslilem ze moze to wynikac z tego ze wczesniej sobie nie radzilem z systemem. Jednak wnosze ze nie tylko ja mam taki poglad na to, Tytanic mnie namowil do ~x86 po czym sam zrezgynowal. A co do etc-update to ja zawsze przegladam konfigi i edytuje po swojemu.

----------

